# NJ Fishing



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey all, ill be tippin' up to NJ for a few days and hopefully ill beable to fish atleast 1/2 day out of the time Im there. Ive got my rod and reel set but tackle wise im going crazy!!, i want to take almost everything I have. Should I just stick to a pack of Senko's and some 1/0 hooks and fish em like I usually fish in florida? What would you Jersey/PA guys take with ya if you only had 6 hours to fish. What season are the bass in up there anyway, im thinking post-summer since temps look to be in the 70's. Any advice would be appreated!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2007)

Where in NJ - the South and North are completely different. I grew up fishing South Jersey and that is Pickerel and LM Bass heaven. North and Central Jersey are more SM Bass type spots, lots of colder water lakes.

You will not go wrong looking for LM Bass with the Senkos, but there might not be many LM depending on your location


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2007)

Im a south jersey boy, the parents are 10 minutes from Atlantic City


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2007)

You are good to go on Snot Rockets and LM Bass

The LM Bass are still in summer mode - so senko them up!

I like to use greens, blacks and brown colors

The Pine Barrens are a great place to start not far from AC


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2007)

Theres a spot down the street from my parents that I use to fish as a kid, so id like to hit that for a bit. Otherwise my aunt has a private campground that has a nice lake, out in Dorothy NJ. I havent fished the lake before so im planing on spending most of time fishing out there. The lake there has very little fishing pressure, i doubt the bass in there ever seen a Senko. I plan to hit em with some Green Purples, some red/purple laminates and some watermelon/black flk Senkos. I packed some green pumpkin and smoke shad tiki sticks and I also packed some spinnerbaits, crank baits and rat-l-traps just incase


----------



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2007)

esquired said:


> Where in NJ - the South and North are completely different. I grew up fishing South Jersey and that is Pickerel and LM Bass heaven. North and Central Jersey are more SM Bass type spots, lots of colder water lakes.
> 
> You will not go wrong looking for LM Bass with the Senkos, but there might not be many LM depending on your location


That's pretty much false. I don't know any places around here with smallies and spots except the Manasquan Reservoir by the shore. By the way I'm in central NJ. Hey BassAddict, you got my help from the Bassproshops Forum right?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea SMDave thanks if I had more time id drive up and fish with you!! BTW heres what ive settled on. That brush hog on the lid is from my home made collection which i plan to be sending out to a few people once I get more plastics. That is the coffee color im working on what do u all think, i think he needs a drop or 2 of white?


----------



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like you're set to go! The Coffee color looks good, but you should leave the answer to esquired or dampeoples. Not really sure what coffee bean color is supposed to look like! Good luck man!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Looks like you're set to go! The Coffee color looks good, but you should leave the answer to esquired or dampeoples. Not really sure what coffee bean color is supposed to look like! Good luck man!



Im not going for coffee bean, im just going for how i like my cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2007)

SMDave said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Where in NJ - the South and North are completely different. I grew up fishing South Jersey and that is Pickerel and LM Bass heaven. North and Central Jersey are more SM Bass type spots, lots of colder water lakes.
> ...



I fish all along NJ in the DE Rive, Trenton and up, there are lots of SM Bass to be had. Same goes for places like Round Valley and other larger bodies of water in Hunterton County and North.


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're set to go! The Coffee color looks good, but you should leave the answer to esquired or dampeoples. Not really sure what coffee bean color is supposed to look like! Good luck man!
> ...



LMAO!


----------



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2007)

esquired said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > esquired said:
> ...



ok you better tell me those spots cause I am aching for some smallies!


----------

